# Engines New Yamaha in stock 150s 1 200 Suz 20in and some used



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

New 150 SHOS available 1 new 200 SHO 1new F 300 25inch 2 used 150 VMAX 2strks and 1 new suz white 200 20 in call 281 802 9151 Instalation available on all engines


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Old Makos never die they just get new power !


----------

